# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenanfang: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## heartcell (7. Oktober 2008)

ich kannte die band zwar noch nicht, aber es sind ein paar hörbare sachen dabei^^
in diesem sinne
mfg


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Sonata Arctica haben seit den ersten Alben stark an Tempo/Power verloren die letzten Alben haben mich nicht mehr so überzeugen können, sind immernoch eins zwei Tracks fürs Shuffle dabei aber die neusten Alben sind irgendwie insgesamt langweiliger geworden.

Mein Tipp hört euch mal lieber die Erstlingswerke an die gehn gut ab, besonders die Ecliptica!

Sonata Arctica | Official website


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar sachen sind gut. Aber zu oft könnte ich es auch nicht hören.
Die Erstlingswerke würden mich mal interressieren. Da ist bestimmt mehr eigener Stiel drin.


----------

